
Ask HN: Are you going to learn AI or Deep Learning? If so, how and when? - bsvalley
AI seems to be the next bubble within the tech industry, it&#x27;s more like a mini bubble. We&#x27;re all optimistic and bull on AI for the next 10 years thinking it will lead to something completely different. If it does, then most of us will have to specialize in something different. If it doesn&#x27;t, then it&#x27;s a bubble. So my question is:<p>Are you going to learn AI or Deep Learning? If so, how and when are you going to start?
======
sfsylvester
Read them and weep. [https://intelligence.org/research-
guide/](https://intelligence.org/research-guide/)

